# But I don't need to update Adobe flash player!!



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have the pop up from hades on my computer. I'm betting it has something to do with having Windows 8, but I'm not sure. On absolutely every page I go to a pop up bar appears at the bottom of the page that says: This webpage wants to run the following add-on: 'Adobe Flash Player' from 'Microsoft Windows 3rd party Component'. Then is has an option to Allow or Allow for all websites. I have gone to Adobe and it tells me that Flash Player is part of Windows 8 and that it doesn't need updating. I've run virus scans, blocked pop ups....nothing will get rid of this thing! Please help!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It sure could be a good one to do I just did one this AM. It was for Adobe Flash which is for You Tubes and those sort of things. If it has a Red sort of thingy with a x looking thing in the middle that IS a good one to Update. This maybe just Adobe wanting to it and has nothing to do with Windows 8 or anything of the sorts. Programs like this every once in awhile Do Updates. With or without a warning and has nothing to do with the Windows program at all.
Like I said I did one just a few hours ago.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I've gone to the Adobe site and done the update checker where it checks to see if you need an update and it says that I am up to date and that Flash Player is integrated with Windows 8 and will stay up to date. So it is not that I need to update it as far as I can tell.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

Tx,I got about the same thing goin, when I start up a popup comes up wantin to allow code pack 804274.exe, it don't mater if I hit, allow-don't allow-x-out , its like IM BACCCK next time I start up!!:hammer:


----------



## floyd242 (Jun 11, 2012)

Are you using Internet Explorer? Try switching to Firefox or Chrome


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you! I downloaded chrome and the pop up is not appearing on this browser. :bouncy:


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

Sounds like a virus...:indif:


----------

